# Audi Meets



## Boris TT (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi all

Just a quick question, I live in the Essex part of the world do you have meets around here, as I would like to meet owners of the Audi TT forum


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Boris TT said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just a quick question, I live in the Essex part of the world do you have meets around here, as I would like to meet owners of the Audi TT forum


Good question.

Where in Essex are you? 
I start a new job in Thurrock in a week

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jessy (Feb 11, 2009)

I would like to come to some meets too, I'm a bit shy tho :-/ lol

Im in romford, essex  x


----------



## wilfy (Oct 19, 2013)

Me to, I think I read somewhere they meet in Brentwood?


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

wilfy said:


> Me to, I think I read somewhere they meet in Brentwood?


Yes the Essex/Herts TT meets are usually the "last Thurs of every month" at the Mizu Bar, next to the Holiday Inn at the A12 Juction with the M25. Nice group of people, look out for "lamps" the Essex Rep. You'll have greaTT fun.


----------



## Boris TT (Nov 8, 2013)

Have you guys got a post code for my sat nav as I get lost a lot lol


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Keep an eye on the events section. Here are a couple of links for you:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=434481

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=461337


----------

